
Productivity Hack: Read One Chapter of a Book to Get 90% of the Value - imartin2k
https://hunterwalk.com/2017/11/07/productivity-hack-read-one-chapter-of-a-book-to-get-90-of-the-value/
======
oldboyFX
Books are valuable because they give you deeper understanding of a certain
subject. If you just want the gist go read the summary.

